# #TOPIC-Help Needed



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Guys
I am on a real mission to try to find a lot of the missing heights of towers presently under construction in Dubai. I can not use my email to contact companies due to the nature of my business and the commercial sensitivities it may cause.
If I track down addresses could some opf you guys contact them?? Ill look on project sign boards and get addresses for this exercise. I am keen to really show the true scale of these tower developments.
Thanks
SAB


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i will do one part!
do you email the adresses & contacts to me?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I have added contacts for fortune tower under the Tower link. Will add some more from National Engineering Beauru soon whoi are responsible for Al YAsset tower etc.
Thanks Dubai-Lover, help is much appreciated.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

emailed them all apart from Nakheel as web site not working and i got one bouce back
i cant call them from here
Happy to do as i need more active role now i dont take photos any more

To the developers Nakheel

I am avid fan of your tower developments in Dubai including towers Jumeirah Lake Towers, Project
I would like to know the official planned height of the following towers for the web site: www.skyscraperscity.com: a web site of avid fans of skyscrapers across the world. 
height of Nakheel MADINA TOWER
height of Nakheel Falcon Tower

It you be fantastic if you could share this information with me so it could be posted on the web site. 
Thank you 

Travers Owers


----------

